
Netflix Worth More Than Disney After Streamer’s Stock Hits All-Time High - spking
https://variety.com/2020/digital/news/netflix-shares-all-time-highs-disney-market-cap-1234581167/
======
claviska
“You just won the Super Bowl, what are you going to do next?!”

“I’m going to watch Netflix!”

------
L_226
As an aside, I have been unable to register for disney+ in Germany. Both my
and my partner's payment methods are always rejected with an unknown error. We
tried 2 cards each, we even tried using paypal and even that still didn't
work. After reaching out to their support on twitter we're still unable to
register. The support chat implied that this is a common problem in Germany
for some reason.

~~~
tkumarb
Google pay worked fot me.

------
joshjdr
Many things can impact can impact how a company might be valued. Enterprise
Value (EV) is a commonly used valuation metric that subtracts cash and adds
debt to the market cap as calculated by share price. Netflix has an EV of
$183b and Disney has an EV $228b. Then there’s other assets and liabilities,
revenue and expenses, and ratios, trends, and speculation to go with that.

------
darepublic
And yet Netflix's offerings seem more slim than ever. I am scrolling past
endless thumbnails of The Shape of Water and I can find nothing to watch.

~~~
fractallyte
Broaden your horizons!

[http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20200415-the-best-tv-
series...](http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20200415-the-best-tv-series-to-
watch-in-lockdown)

------
africasiaeuro
I find this statement hard to believe - to say the least. Not sure where you
took your info from, but Disney isn't some firm that has recently hit the
headlines. No matter what sources you quote from, the sort of info suggests
that Disney has no assets at all.

~~~
pram
It just means the market cap is higher, nothing else.

~~~
dexterdog
It means the stock is over-priced. In a rational world the investment
decisions would be trivial.

~~~
colejohnson66
It’s not overpriced if people are willing to trade it for that amount

~~~
dexterdog
That was my point. People are not rational.

